# Guests on your boat



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Do you guys have rules for guests on your boat and how do you make them aware of the rules? My wife and I moved here from Missouri, where while we had boats, it is a totally different type of boats. I had a bass boat and a ski boat there. I moved here and bought a 31' CC. It is only a couple of years old and I plan on keeping it looking like new. We are beginning to have family and friends come down to visit and vacation but none of them have been around this kind of boat before. They know nothing about the rules about no black soled shoes, no spray suntan lotion, etc. One of my mom's friends showed up to get on the boat to go fishing and even though I told them I had a variety of snacks onboard she shows up with some damned BANANAS!! Luckily I saw them in the bag when she was coming down the dock and I made her take them back to the car. We have our guest rooms fixed up very nice, even have a rack of pamphlets with things to do in the area, should I put up like a poster with boat rules? How do you all handle this? Not trying to be an ass but I spent about two hours scrubbing black shoe marks off my nice white decks.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

don't be shy
tell em


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

tell 'em.... they dont know,its up to you to tell them. For example,when I have people drinking, I tell them... stop when I ask, or we go home..... they stop...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Before stepping into boat; The day before, let them know about non-marking shoes (think basketball court).

Take off shoes while on dock, step on towel that's on boat deck, wipe shoes on towel.

If shoes leave mark, they gotta take em off for entire trip. If they won't comply, they stay on the dock or help scrub boat after trip.

It's your boat, you're NOT being a ass, they are being disrespectful to YOU and your property.

Good luck with the non boaters.
BTW, explain to them you're the captain, the captain IS ALWAYS RIGHT.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I would give them a "safety briefing" about the boat and at the end include some of your policies. You can do it without sounding like a dick. Most people are just ignorant to boat operations and want to learn, so teach away


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah do the safety thing, then end with your rules. Ours are simple: Have a good time and don't get hurt. And if the Captain grabs the ditch bag pay attention and do what you are told.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I always lay out the rules the night before.
1 no bananas 
2 never put a rod down unless it's in a rod holder
3 no black shoes that leave marks
4 bring food / drinks but I always bring plenty of water
5 no high sticking my rods
6 stay after fishing to help unload and wash the boat / but I do let the women slide on this.
7 clean off blood and mud while it is wet it's much easier than later.
8 don't let lead hit the floor or the side of the boat.
9 don't reel the lead or swivel to the eye of the rod tip
10 have fun don't get sick and catch a bunch of fish

P.S. always listen to the captain 

People really don't know the value of boats and maintenance, and the cost of equipment unless you tell them, then they tend to treat your stuff a lot more careful. We always split the cost of fuel on our way home to. Boats can't run on thanks.
Good luck to you and as stated above don't be shy.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Reel Sick said:


> I always lay out the rules the night before.
> 1 no bananas
> 2 never put a rod down unless it's in a rod holder
> 3 no black shoes that leave marks
> ...




This may sound dumb but rule 5 says highsticking Just what is that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

floater1 said:


> This may sound dumb but rule 5 says highsticking Just what is that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About the fastest way to brake an expensive rod.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

No. 2 is a good rule. I took a 6/0 circle hook in the shin by leaning the rod up.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, explain the no bannana rule please.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Donut slayer said:


> Ok, explain the no bannana rule please.


Bad luck superstition 101 lol 
I was told back in the 1700's the old crappy boats carried bananas only because if it sinks they only lost bananas, and no expensive cargo would be lost the the newer and better boats never carried bananas.

So bottom line the old crappy boats were most likely to fail and sink or have problems and catch no fish.

SO WHY CHANCE IT? :thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My unstated rule number one is if you don't help me clean up the boat and, I don't care if you just stand there and watch me clean it, but if your not there to help, you don't get invited again. I typically wash my boat myself , but it's easier to have someone outside the boat to hand stuff to while cleaning up the boat. 
Rule number two, I don't ask you for gas money, but if you don't pitch in a reasonable amount for the gas, that I make sure to always let it known how much I spent on gas, you will never be invited again.
Rule three, bring your own damn beer


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

If it becomes a baby sitting job don't ask them again


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I made it simple and fish by myself. Offshore, inshore, it doesn't matter. I prefer to be solo unless I'm just going to take a boat ride. I always made it clear from the start about shoes, riding on the bow, touching electronics, etc. when I had anyone on board. Unless my wife was with me to wash it, I always washed it myself because I have my way of doing it(and it IS my boat) and she understands that. Had an old classmate on the boat one time and he dropped me a 5 for gas......... I looked at him and said "what's that supposed to do?" He got a little puzzled because I guess he thought that was generous. He had no idea that we just burned $100 worth of fuel I guess...........


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

I no longer extend invitations unless they own a boat or have some boating experience. That usually solves the "rules" issue but not always... I once had a guy (forum member here) whose needle nose pliers in in his back pocket put a nice hole in a cushioned seat. Accidents happen and he might have gotten another invite if he had at least apologized.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the poster idea, need to include pictures on it of the black scuff marks on the deck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely no bananas....

Shoes, no worries cause I haven't had any issues yet.

Clean up, no worries cause I'm pretty particular and not to mention where I live--- I pick folks up!

I try to get folks to understand fishing pole etiquette but it's a loss cause most of the time (folks that don't fish a lot that is).

$ fer gas....my trips usually burn less the 8 gal of gas so my trips are free. I just rationalize it as cheap insurance if something happens to me!

Legal fishing is what is emphasized most!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Splittine said:


> About the fastest way to brake an expensive rod.


That doesn't clear things up at all. Is this a stupid question? 
I would like to know what "high sticking" is sounds like a hockey term...

does it only break expensive rods? or cheap ones immune?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Flounder Hounder said:


> That doesn't clear things up at all. Is this a stupid question?
> I would like to know what "high sticking" is sounds like a hockey term...
> 
> does it only break expensive rods? or cheap ones immune?


No but seems when some googan does it, it's always a $200+ rod and snaps it like a toothpick. Basically when fighting a fish, it's when you bring the rod up so high it overloads the rod. There is no reason you should fight a fish with the rod all the way up. Keep it level, pump and reel.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I call high sticking when someone pulls the rod completely vertical and all the pressure of the fish ends up at the top part of the rod when the fish is straight down and it snaps about 6" to a foot off the top of the rod.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ugly Stick won't break doing that.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have never in my life broke a rod doing as this high sticking. Might wanna look at your rods I use tiger light jogging rods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If the Captain says $50 should cover your share of fuel, bait, ice, etc, give him $100. You'll get invited again, and it's still waaay cheaper than keeping up your own boat.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

floater1 said:


> I have never in my life broke a rod doing as this high sticking. Might wanna look at your rods I use tiger light jogging rods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Tiger Light is made with Ugly Stick blanks !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The point is about guests. If someone wants to high stick their own rod, have fun. Don't high stick someone else's.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Splittine said:


> ...



Good grief that makes me cringe.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

floater1 said:


> I have never in my life broke a rod doing as this high sticking. Might wanna look at your rods I use tiger light jogging rods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me, they ain't immune to it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Isn't this the time where someone says "if you can't afford to pay it all...you can't afford to own a boat." Man...you guys are slipping...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I broke my brand new trevala high sticking a snapper on my yak. Won't do it again.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

chaps said:


> I broke my brand new trevala high sticking a snapper on my yak. Won't do it again.


Did you get to send it back for a replacement?
If the rod has a little sticker on it above the rod grip it's a lifetime warranty rod no receipt needed, but if it's painted on the rod it's a 1 year warranty rod and you need a receipt.
It's the little circle can't remember what it says on it not home right now.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

You're the captain/owner , you make the rules. You just have to lay them out ahead of time.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Most annoying to me, among other things already mentioned by others, is _that one guy_ who thinks the cabin of my walkaround is a fine place to toss his empty beer and diet-coke cans, despite my repeatedly telling him it's not. He says he forgets 'cause he's in the habit of tossing them in the bed of his pickup.

_(if you're reading this ... you know who you are!)_


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember taking a charter on my dad's Chris Craft back in the 70's. The decks on that boat were gorgeous teak and we spent an enormous amount of time keeping them clean, oiled and well maintained. A lady we chartered to managed to drip mayonaise from her sandwich on one of the teak engine house covers and I had NEVER seen my dad so mad!! He went on an hour long tirade about how hard it was to keep these boats taken care of, how many hours of maintenance went in to each board of teak on the boat, etc, etc. and the lady felt so bad that she stayed about an hour after the trip to help clean the boat. It was funny to watch my dad eat a little crow thanking her and telling her that he really didn't mean it to sound that bad. I think it was the only time my dad ever felt bad on a trip(with the exception of one lady who wanted to commit suicide because she was so seasick....another story) lol


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Bananas are bad, very bad

I'll echo what's been said by others. Just tell them. They will forget and do it anyways, but doesn't hurt to try!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Bananas are bad, very bad
> 
> I'll echo what's been said by others. Just tell them. They will forget and do it anyways, but doesn't hurt to try!
> 
> ...


Nanners are bad. Made those poor fishies' heads fall off.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Reel Sick said:


> Did you get to send it back for a replacement?
> If the rod has a little sticker on it above the rod grip it's a lifetime warranty rod no receipt needed, but if it's painted on the rod it's a 1 year warranty rod and you need a receipt.
> It's the little circle can't remember what it says on it not home right now.





Limited Lifetime Warranty Rods

Effective August 1, 2014 the warranty on all Shimano rods is changing to a Limited One Year warranty. Please note that we will honor the limited lifetime warranty on all rods purchased prior to August 1, 2014. 
To make a claim on a Shimano rod that was purchased with a limited lifetime warranty, please send your rod postage prepaid to Shimano. To request a warranty claim in Canada, send your rod postage prepaid to Shimano Canada Ltd. / LTÉE. All warranty requests must be accompanied by a valid dated sales receipt and a note describing the difficulty you are experiencing with the rod in as much detail as possible.
Rods sold prior to August 1, 2014 with a limited lifetime warranty are:
ATL, CL "A" Series, CLC/CLS, CNC/CNS, CPC/CPS "A" & "B" Series, CRC/CRS, CSC/CSS, CUC/CUS, CVC/CVS, IGFA, PCF, 
SFS, TDR w/2 digit numbered models, TEC/TES, TFC/TFS, TLA, TLC/ TLS/ULC, TLI/TLR/TLT, TMC/TMS, TRC/TRS, TSC/TSS, TVC/TVS, TZC/TZS, ULC, V-RODS, VTS/VTC
THIS LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY ONLY COVERS DAMAGE TO THE ROD RESULTING FROM A NON-CONFORMITY IN MATERIAL OR WORKMANSHIP; ANY DAMAGE CAUSED BY MISUSE, ABUSE OR TAMPERING WITH THE ROD BY OTHER THAN NORMAL USE OF THE ROD; OR ANY NON-CONFORMITY OR DAMAGE RESULTING FROM REPAIRS PERFORMED OTHER THAN BY SHIMANO OR AN AUTHORIZED SHIMANO SERVICE PROVIDER IS NOT COVERED.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I have never had 1 denied yet without a receipt with the sticker on the rod. Shimano has had their fair share of rods sent back between me and jim because of customers breaking them. I still have 3 extra rod shipping tube's if anyone needs 1.

Done hijacking this thread lol.

Forgot to add 1, safety first and I show the guests where the life jackets are and show them how to use the vhf in case something would happen to me.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Once upon a time, I had a guest on my boat that had a very smart mouth, shitty attitude, etc. Finally, in the middle of the trip, I'd had enough and told him to wind 'em up. He asked why, with attitude. I told him I just remembered something I had to do. With the same smart ass attitude, he said, "And what, pray tell, might that be?"

I answered, "To get your smart ass off my boat!"


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Reel Sick said:


> I always lay out the rules the night before.
> 1 no bananas
> 2 never put a rod down unless it's in a rod holder
> 3 no black shoes that leave marks
> ...


Good set of rules. My number 1 rule is his number 6stay after fishing to help unload and wash the boat / but I do let the women slide on this. Now with that being said if I pick them up at their house on the way out I don't make them come to my house to clean the boat. But a day/night of fishing makes the boat a mess. Good thing my fishing boat is an older boat!!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If you have folks coming from out of town, tell them early what they need to bring like a pair of white soled sneakers. We had a guy get on a charter in a pair of cowboy boots. He took them off and put on a pair of tennis shoes from the truck of his car. Out of towners don't always think about packing for a boat trip or know what is expected.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I think I am going to make a poster to put in the guest room and let them know about the shoes before hand.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Split Tine, and others, Thanks for explaining "High Sticking"

I really didn't know the term.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Bananas are bad, very bad


The banana thing is nonsense. I've been on two dive boats (in Hawaii and Key Largo) that actually brought bananas for their customers in-between and after dives. Both well-regarded operators. The boat didn't sink, nobody died.

OTOH ... I banned cheetos from a really nice pontoon boat I used to have after somebody's kid spilled 'em on the carpet & then proceeded to mash them in. Parents sitting their watching and chuckling over their sweet little tyke's antics. I 'bout had a conniption when I saw it. Don't know what kind of food coloring they use in those cheetos, but it don't come out of carpet easy, I can tell ya that.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

wait until they start getting squid ink on the top rail and insides of your boat. that shit wont hardly come off after just a few seconds.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

AndyS said:


> The banana thing is nonsense. I've been on two dive boats (in Hawaii and Key Largo) that actually brought bananas for their customers in-between and after dives. Both well-regarded operators. The boat didn't sink, nobody died.
> 
> OTOH ... I banned cheetos from a really nice pontoon boat I used to have after somebody's kid spilled 'em on the carpet & then proceeded to mash them in. Parents sitting their watching and chuckling over their sweet little tyke's antics. I 'bout had a conniption when I saw it. Don't know what kind of food coloring they use in those cheetos, but it don't come out of carpet easy, I can tell ya that.




I love bananas!! I'll take them with me anytime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Why all the hate for bananas? I don't have rules for my boat. I just have high class friends that show their respect for others things.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> If the Captain says $50 should cover your share of fuel, bait, ice, etc, give him $100. You'll get invited again, and it's still waaay cheaper than keeping up your own boat.


 A big plus 2 also help him clean the boat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MikeJ said:


> I just have high class friends that show their respect for others things.


Well, obviously, this is a thread for us folks with low class friends.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

No speedo's allowed either!!!!!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

AndyS said:


> The banana thing is nonsense. I've been on two dive boats (in Hawaii and Key Largo) that actually brought bananas for their customers in-between and after dives. Both well-regarded operators. The boat didn't sink, nobody died.
> 
> OTOH ... I banned cheetos from a really nice pontoon boat I used to have after somebody's kid spilled 'em on the carpet & then proceeded to mash them in. Parents sitting their watching and chuckling over their sweet little tyke's antics. I 'bout had a conniption when I saw it. Don't know what kind of food coloring they use in those cheetos, but it don't come out of carpet easy, I can tell ya that.


 I think that kid and parents would have been left on a sand bank somewhere if that was on my boat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Well, obviously, this is thread for us folks with low class friends.


Only kinda of friends worth having.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Just to play devil's advocate, aside from the safety issues, how is this different from inviting some one into your home or car? I don't think most of of us would have these kind of expectations and/or reactions in those circumstances...or is it all about safety?


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

#11... No cheetos


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

You people that don't respect the banana curse are just dancin' with the devil. God have mercy on your souls.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pier-Dude said:


> No speedo's allowed either!!!!!


You don't want to fish with people that drink Southern Comfort?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

No bananas, hammocks or any combination of the two.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

AndyS said:


> The banana thing is nonsense. I've been on two dive boats (in Hawaii and Key Largo) that actually brought bananas for their customers in-between and after dives. Both well-regarded operators. The boat didn't sink, nobody died.
> 
> OTOH ... I banned cheetos from a really nice pontoon boat I used to have after somebody's kid spilled 'em on the carpet & then proceeded to mash them in. Parents sitting their watching and chuckling over their sweet little tyke's antics. I 'bout had a conniption when I saw it. Don't know what kind of food coloring they use in those cheetos, but it don't come out of carpet easy, I can tell ya that.


I went from a 11+ year old boat to a brand new one last season. The new boat had some rules the old boat didn't. 

No spray sunscreen
No disrespectful kids (I'll explain below)
No pyramid weights
No leaving blood/etc on deck at all since this boat has raw washdown

Spray sunscreen is the devil. I kept a good coat of polymer sealer/wax on the old boat and obviously do the same on the new boat so gelcoat wasn't a problem. However, the sunscreen stained the cushions on the old boat so bad I had to respray them before selling it. None of that junk allowed AT ALL on the boat.

On the disrespectful kids, one of my best friends is divorced and he only has his two kids every-other weekend. The mom is a slob/nutjob and the kids have never had to clean up after themselves and don't really take care of anything they have. Last time they were allowed on any boat of mine was about 2 years ago and we were at the island on the old boat and they hopped in to get a snack from their stuff. They had cheez-its. They proceeded to drop a bunch in the bottom of the boat and didn't clean them up. They just stepped on them and pushed them into the diamond non-skid. Then when we loaded everyone back in the boat (wet) the salt water made the cheez-it crumbs a soggy wet mess. The food coloring in the cheez-its soaked into the gelcoat and 30-minutes later I couldn't get it out. It took me about 10-trys of washing, scrubbing, brushing, etc to get that stain off using acid, ammonia, bleach, soft-scrub, hydrogen peroxide, on-&-off hull cleaner, and about every other thing I could think of. I think I finally just wore it off by scrubbing away layers of gelcoat. They haven't been allowed back on since. He's a great friend, but I can't have his kids on my boat, and NO orange/yellow dyes snack foods are ever allowed again. 

Pyramid weights are horrendous for dinging up the side of a boat when fishing with kids. The inertia combined with pointed edges are hell on gelcoat. This is a standing rule for any boat I've had.

Last one on the blood is just common sense to ease cleanup after fishing. Just pick up the hose and spray it down before the stuff dries! If you land a fish, it's your job to spray any messes down.

Oh, and no bananas on fishing trips, but they're fine at the sandbar. :whistling:




waterwings said:


> #11... No Cheetos, cheez-its, or any other food-coloring-laden snacks


FIFY...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*boats*



prgault said:


> Just to play devil's advocate, aside from the safety issues, how is this different from inviting some one into your home or car? I don't think most of of us would have these kind of expectations and/or reactions in those circumstances...or is it all about safety?


Have you tried to get black streaks or sun tan oil off fiberglass? The best solution is to tell them nicely up front and the reason why to keep feelings from being hurt and ensure that everyone has a good time. Some friends of mine had their hardwood floors refinished. When they had friends over, they asked them to please leave their shoes at the door, so I did out of respect. Didn't get this until I paid to have some hardwood floors refinished. Some of us have worked very hard to get our boats and we just want to keep them nice.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

The older I get and the more coffins I carry, the less I care. Spray sunscreen leaves orange blobs all over. Know my secret? Don't mess with it. It fades out and disappears after the sun hits it on the next few trips. This is true for cushions and gelcoat.

Sunflower seeds, Cheetos, etc. aren't really even on my radar of stuff to care about. They wash out or fade out over time if there is an orange stain.

I do prefer that weight aren't left to swing into the side of the boat or someone's head. I also would like bait to be cut on a cutting board vs a gunnel.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

If your going to chew tobacco, at least lean over the side when you SPIT, it leaves a hell of a stain, this happens to me a lot and pisses me off to no end !
And no muddy boots!


----------

